# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Τα δεκα μεγαλυτερα κρουαζεροπλοια !

## mastrokostas

Ενα βιντεο με τα δεκα μεγαλυτερα κρουαζεροπλοια στον κοσμο μεχρι και σημερα !

----------

